# Aristo-Craft



## Mr Magoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the CRE57000 2.4Ghz Train Engineer will control the CRE57074 Aristo-Craft Switch & Accessory Receiver to control switch machines and lights


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You probably meant to ask if the 57000 Revolution will be able to control the 55074 and the answers is NOPE. And the accessory controllers for the revolution haven't be conceived yet.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Mr. Magoo, can you tell what type of light control you are asking about? Are you referring to locomotive lighting or layout/building lights?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo has not made an accessory controller for the Revolution TE yet. The standard "decoder" that runs the loco has "outputs" to control lights, and these are cheap, about $65 in packs of 6, so that might be cheap enough to use them as accessory controllers for lights. 

They also make an inexpensive add on that has a relay on it (only one) for higher current things, but I suspect what you want is the "short pulse" type of power for a switch machine, which is not made yet. (like is available on the older 27 MHz TE stuff). 

Maybe this will help. 

Regards, Greg


----------

